# Compensating for hotronix teflon slip cover



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

How many of use a hotronix with the stalh's teflon slip cover. It makes it really easy to load the shirts (I have the stand also). So I can throw the shirts on and line then up easily just like it was a screen printing press.

How much do you change your settings to compensate for the teflon slip cover.

After I put the slip cover on, I started getting ink left behind. For some stuff, I start getting great results again by decreasing the time.

Some stuff still isn't coming out quite as good. I'm wondering how much other people have to adjust their settings when using a teflon slip cover.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had a cover for several years but haven't had to adjust for it. I do have to adjust for some transfers, like for white ink I turn the temp down about 10 degrees.


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

wormil said:


> I've had a cover for several years but haven't had to adjust for it. I do have to adjust for some transfers, like for white ink I turn the temp down about 10 degrees.


Maybe it wasn't the slip cover. For some reason, it seems like the first day I got my heat press I was doing a bunch of transfers and they were all coming out flawless. Ever since I've had a hard time getting the results to come out as well.

I have discovered that white can overbake fast. So I use less time for white and the white looks better. I try to keep the recommended temps and just alter the pressure and time to see what difference it makes.

I also have discovered that it makes a difference how I peel the paper off. Some of the ones that came out bad may have been because of how I was peeling the paper off.


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, I think I have figured out what is really going on.

My results were coming out different because of how hot the shirt platen was. I've come to the conclusion that you have to really bake the crap out of the platen. 

I think that several times in the past I would be doing prints and changing settings. I only thought I was making an improvement by changing the settings, but I was actually just heating up he platen more.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I always preheat the platen by closing it twice for 30 seconds and again if I stop for a few minutes.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

ditto to what @wormil said.


----------

